#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >    .

## lyalya0310

!   ,       . ,    . 

  :
. -:
-  - (29940 .)
-  . -    (+12300 .)
-. .  (42240 .)

   :
  -,      . :
 -   . . - 43.1- 40 (315000 .)
 -  . . .   ( .) - 43.2 - 40 (. - .) 243098,4-315000= - 71901,6 .
  . .  . ( . - 54197 .) - (     20 - . -)40 20 (243098,4 .)

     : 
-  . -    - -62 -90 (700500 .)

 :
  :
-   . -  - 90.2 43.01  (334000 .)-  . . -     . - ( .) -  90.2 43.02(   .   
(+12300-71901,6) / (29940+315000)= - 0,17   334000*(-0,17)=- 56780 .

  . .  () -    ?  334000-56780?    ? 
       ?
!

----------

